# Jonas, getting back to normal after being nuetered



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I wanted to let everyone who read my post about having problems with Jonas potting everywhere except his grass patch after his surgery know that things are looking much better. Thank you for all the advice, it started paying off last night. He is back to using his grass for poo and potty.
I am so happy!
Thanks again!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news. They're often a little "off" in some ways right after surgery but then they're usually just fine and their old selves...minus a couple of family jewels.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad he's getting back to normal. It's crazy how some of the things cause them to backslide a bit!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad That Jonas is getting back on track!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is good news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jonas your a good little man:wub:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*WTG Jonas!* Things will keep looking up from here! :chili:


----------

